# HP Laserjet P2015 Printer



## hitest (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm celebrating a bit tonight as I finally figured out how to print in FreeBSD 7.1, I compiled cups/gutenprint, it all works.   Now that I have flash, sound, and printing working I don't feel like a complete n00b. 
When I used the web interface to set-up cups it didn't find my printer which is a HP laserjet P2015, so I used the 2100 driver instead which prints documents just fine.
I compiled the latest version of gutenprint, foomatic-db, etc.
How would I go about getting the driver for my printer?  Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Oko (Jan 12, 2009)

I just looked the data base for your printer on Linux Printing and using it only as PostScript speaking printer is the best thing to do. Using Gutenprint driver or hpijs which also work will not produce better results. On the contrary actually will affect negatively text and line art printing.

In general it is sometimes beneficial to use multiple drivers if one is better for plain text and another is better for pictures. In that case you would crate two separate queue in printcap file and use different PPD files for the queues i.e. use  PPD files generated 
with foomatic-db by providing the name of drivers you want to use.

I am wondering is there are any specific reason you need to use CUPS instead of native LPD. Since your printer speaks PostScript?  y

You could  

1. alter group membership (make it daemon) of interface to which printer is attached
2. add yourself in daemon group
3. used provided printcap file and edit it by providing the device node of interface to which printer is attached (no input filter is necessary) 
4. start the daemon
5. You are good to print.


----------



## hitest (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for the reply, I appreciate that.   The reason I used cups is because that is what I'm comfortable with (my Linux background).  I agree that it makes more sense to set-up printing using the FreeBSD way.  I will delve into the manual and study-up on LPD and use your instructions.
Thanks for the help!


----------

